# PC stürzt ab bei Zugriff auf externe Festplatte



## Shurkien (1. Januar 2010)

*PC stürzt ab bei Zugriff auf externe Festplatte*

Hallo

Also:
Seid rund 1 1/2 Wochen habe ich Windows 7 x64 Ultimate auf dem PC
Nur sobald ich die Externe Festplatte anschließe oder ich darrauf zugreifen will indem ich Daten verschiebe/abspiele liegt die Prozessor Auslastun bei 90% und die G19 fällt aus. lediglich die Roccat Kone läuft noch und die brauch ich dann zum neustarten.

Ich hab schon in vielen Foren nachgefragt so richtig helfen konnte mir bisher niemand.

Mein System:
AMD Phenom II X4 945 @stock
4GBDDR²
Asus M3N-HT Deluxe/Mempipe (Wofür es leider keine WIn7 Treiber gibt -.-)
nVidia Gainward 9800GTX+ 512MB
750GB HDD 
Externe Platte:
1500GB Samsung EcoGreen F2 mit nem extra Gehäuse

MFG


----------



## mattinator (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab bei Zugriff auf externe Festplatte*

Der USB-Port der G19 (ich denke mal, die Festplatte ist dort angeschlossen), ist dafür nicht geeignet. Stand mal in 'nem Review und habe ich auch schon festgestellt. Selbst USB-Sticks gehen nicht alle.

Edit: Entschuldige, wahrscheinlich hast Du die 1500GB Samsung EcoGreen F2 nicht über die G19 angeschlossen. Schreib mal, wie Du die USB-Geräte angeschlossen hast.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab bei Zugriff auf externe Festplatte*



Shurkien schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Also:
> Seid rund 1 1/2 Wochen habe ich Windows 7 x64 Ultimate auf dem PC
> ...


Hast du schon im bios unter usb-configuration die option "usb 2.0 controller" auf "disabled" gestellt?Außerdem solltest du auch mal den "legacy support" deaktivieren.
Für dein mainboard kannst du im übrigen auch vista-treiber verwenden,sollte es welche geben.


----------



## Shurkien (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab bei Zugriff auf externe Festplatte*

Die Festplatte ist nicht an der G19 angeschlossen
Die ist hinten am PC und halt mit dem Netzteil am Stromnetz

Aber wie ich gehört hab sind die offizielen Treiber von Asus wohl auch nur die Chipsatztreiber von NV? Die werde ihc mal updaten.

Das mit dem Legacy support werd ich mal testen

Danke schonmal 

Appropos, da fällt mir noch was ein.
Wenn ich halt soeinen "Absturz" hatte und der PC dann wieder hochfärt  dann wird die Festplatte erstmal nicht wieder erkannt und wenn ich sie dann halt anmache hab ich wieder soeinen Absturz
Ab und an gehts dann aber wenn ich dann halt drauf zugreife...

Ironischer Weise hatte ich das Problem mit XP nicht.
Allerdings hatte ich da noch andres MobO und andre CPU: ECS GF8100 VM-M3,AMD Athlon X2 64 6000+


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab bei Zugriff auf externe Festplatte*



Shurkien schrieb:


> Das mit dem Legacy support werd ich mal testen


...und vergiß nicht den usb 2.0 modus zu deaktivieren.Der zickt ganz gern mal rum.


----------



## mattinator (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab bei Zugriff auf externe Festplatte*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ...und vergiß nicht den usb 2.0 modus zu deaktivieren.Der zickt ganz gern mal rum.



Meinst Du nicht, das 1.5 TB über USB 1.1 ein bisschen langsam angebunden sind ?

@Shurkien


> Appropos, da fällt mir noch was ein.
> Wenn ich halt soeinen "Absturz" hatte und der PC dann wieder hochfärt dann wird die Festplatte erstmal nicht wieder erkannt und wenn ich sie dann halt anmache hab ich wieder soeinen Absturz
> Ab und an gehts dann aber wenn ich dann halt drauf zugreife...


Sieht fast wie ein Timing-Problem zwischen dem USB-Controller auf dem Mainboard und im Beistellgehäuse aus. Hier geht es zwar um Festplatten am SATA, aber vllt. existiert eine Parallele: Windows 7: Hotfix behebt Probleme bei großen Laufwerken - Microsoft, Windows 7, SATA-Treiber .



> Aber wie ich gehört hab sind die offizielen Treiber von Asus wohl auch nur die Chipsatztreiber von NV? Die werde ihc mal updaten.


Würde ich auch versuchen, USB müßte von den nForce-Treibern von NVIDIA unterstützt werden.

Was für ein externes Gehäuse hast Du, hat es eSATA ?
Das Board sollte mehrere USB Hubs haben, manchmal hilft es auch, die Festplatte an einen separaten Hub anzuschließen. Hast Du schon mal  unterschiedliche Anschlüsse getestet (z.B. Front-USB) ?

Ist zwar eine etwas andere Konstellation, abar ich hatte mal ähnliche Effekte mit einer externen eSATA-Festplatte. Da musste ich die Festplatte auch erst komplett ausschalten, damit sie überhaupt wieder erkannt wurde. Am Beistellgehäuse leuchtete die Aktivitäts-LED dabei permanent, ohne dass Daten übertragen wurden. Konnte das Problem nur mit einem anderen eSATA-Controller beseitigen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab bei Zugriff auf externe Festplatte*



mattinator schrieb:


> Meinst Du nicht, das 1.5 TB über USB 1.1 ein bisschen langsam angebunden sind ?


Meine ich schon,aber was nützt dir usb 2.0 ,wenn es nicht richtig geht? Du  hast ja selbst schon eventuelle timing-probleme angesprochen und diese sollten sich mit dem herunter regeln verflüchtigen. Außerdem ist usb 1.1 immer noch wesentlich kompatiebler als version 2.0 . 
Wenn es nix bringt,dann kann er es ja wieder zurück regeln.Wenn es aber was bewirkt,na dann haleluja...soag i ! 
Mal davon ab,sowas würde ich eher an esata oder firewire betreiben.(zweiteres hat ja mittlerweile fast jedes board)


----------



## mattinator (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab bei Zugriff auf externe Festplatte*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Meine ich schon,aber was nützt dir usb 2.0 ,wenn es nicht richtig geht? Du  hast ja selbst schon eventuelle timing-probleme angesprochen und diese sollten sich mit dem herunter regeln verflüchtigen. Außerdem ist usb 1.1 immer noch wesentlich kompatiebler als version 2.0 .



Eigentlich sollte Kompatiblität bie USB 2.0 kein Thema mehr sein, aber wir sind ja hier in dem Thread, weil dem nicht so ist, hast ja Recht. Zur Problemanalyse mag es nützlich sein, aber eine Alternative ist USB 1.1 mit einer 1.5 TB Festplatte jedoch nicht: Universal Serial Bus ? Wikipedia (Rohgeschwindigkeit 1:40 !). Da nutzt es ihm auch nicht viel, wenn er weiß, warum es mit 2.0 nicht geht.

Nun lassen wir mal *Shurkien *seine Tests machen, dieser technische Disput hilft ihm ja nicht wirklich.


----------



## Shurkien (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab bei Zugriff auf externe Festplatte*

Mit USB 1.1 stürzt es zwar nichtmehr ab aber sobald ich was kopiere macht er ca 1/7 und dann ist aprupter Stop :/


----------



## mattinator (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab bei Zugriff auf externe Festplatte*



Shurkien schrieb:


> Mit USB 1.1 stürzt es zwar nichtmehr ab aber sobald ich was kopiere macht er ca 1/7 und dann ist aprupter Stop :/



Wie schon geschrieben, andere USB-Anschlüsse versucht, welches Beistellgehäuse ? Vielleicht ist auch das Netzteil des Beistellgehäuses für die Festplatte zu schwach oder die Festplatte wird darin zu heiß. Manche Hersteller geben an, welche (max.) Festplatten in ihren Gehäusen laufen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab bei Zugriff auf externe Festplatte*

Dann scheint mit deinem board bzw. dessen usb 2.0 modus alles in ordnung zu sein.Bleibt also nur noch deine externe festplatte bzw. dessen gehäuse.
Jetzt steht die frage,hast du noch irgendeine andere platte,die du in das externe gehäuse bauen könntest? (kann ja sein,das der controller des externen nur schlecht mit deiner platte harmoniert)
Könntest du mal die externe testen,indem du sie aus baust und intern über sata in deinen rechner hängst? (mußt sie ja nicht fest einbauen sondern nur rein legen)
Kann es sein,das das usb verbindungskabel eine beschädigung hat?
Und zum schluß mal noch was ganz doofes,hast du einen usb-hub (egal ob 1.1 oder 2.0) den du zwischen deinen pc und die externe platte klemmen kannst? (nur für den fall,das sich mainboard- und der controller der externen festplatte nich vertragen)


----------



## Shurkien (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab bei Zugriff auf externe Festplatte*

Irgendwie fühl ich mich von meiner externe Verarscht 

Kaum hatte ich wieder USB 2.0 angestellt lief die Pltte ich konnte Daten kopieren abspielen starten etc
Jetzt läuft alles.

Das Gehäuse ist dies hier:
3, 5" Equip 136445 SATA USB Aluminium silber - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
http://www.equip-info.de/german/index.php?main=10&suche=extenc&prod=1525&suche=extenc


Ich könnte meine Systemfestplatte ran hängen

Die Idee das ich die Platte reinhänge hatte ich auch schon, aber nochnicht gemacht

ICh glaube nicht das das Verbindungskabel defekt ist, wie kann ich das testen?

USB-Hub habe ich nicht. Aber ich wollte mir sowieso einen zulegen in den nächsten Tagen


----------



## mattinator (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab bei Zugriff auf externe Festplatte*



> Kaum hatte ich wieder USB 2.0 angestellt lief die Pltte ich konnte Daten kopieren abspielen starten etc
> Jetzt läuft alles.


Manchmal ist es auch nicht egal, in welcher Reihenfolge Du die Platte anschließt und einschaltest. Vielleicht hattest Du jetzt mal eine andere Reihenfolge genutzt. Wenn es jetzt läuft, mach erstmal einen Härte-Test und versuch die Probleme durch verschiedenes Anschließen zu reproduzieren.

Beim Hersteller ist auch keine genauere Spezifikation für das Beistellgehäuse verfügbar. Evtl. kannst Du während des Betriebes die Temperatur mit CrystalDiskInfo (Crystal Dew World) überwachen. Funktioniert zwar nur in den seltensten Fällen über USB, aber vielleicht hat Du Glück. Hilfreich wären die Leistungsangaben vom Netzteil des Beistellgehäuses, denke jedoch nicht, dass es durch die Platte überfordert wird.
Deine System-Platte würde ich nicht unbedingt in das Beistellgehäuse packen, es sei denn Du clonest sie vorher auf die neue Festplatte und benutzt diese solange als System. 
Das USB-Kabel kannst Du testen, indem Du mal ein anderes benutzt (von einem anderen Gerät oder einem Kumpel).


----------



## Shurkien (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt ab bei Zugriff auf externe Festplatte*

Leider kann Crystal die Temps nicht prüfen
Aber da sich das Gehäuse auch sehr kühl anfühlt glaub ich auch nicht das sie überhitzt :/
Zudem liegt die Platte auf direkt hinter dem offenem Fenster, also da kommt immer kalte Luft drüber


----------

